# Erreur installation OSX Maverick



## Davijon (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Pensant qu'il s'agissait d'une simple mise à jour, j'ai téléchargé OSX Maverick et n'ai pas pensé à faire de sauvegarde.
J'ai lancé la mise à jour, l'ordinateur a redémarré et là catastrophe : le message suivant apparaît  

´impossible de mettre à niveau OSX car le disque Macintosh HD est endommagé et irréparable. Après avoir redémarré votre ordinateur, sauvegardez vos données, effacez votre disque et tentez à nouveau l'installation. Cliquez sur redémarrer l.ordinateur, puis tentez une nouvelle installation.´

Et quand je redémarre, OSX tente une nouvelle installation et échoue. Il m'est donc impossible de sauvegarder mes données.

Voyez vous une explication concernant cette erreur ? Mon mac fonctionnait parfaitement jusque-là...
Et surtout, voyez vous une solution pour terminer l'installation sans perdre mes données. Suis je obligé de formater et d'utiliser la partition de secours ?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## scaryfan (23 Octobre 2013)

Davijon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pensant qu'il s'agissait d'une simple mise à jour, j'ai téléchargé OSX Maverick et n'ai pas pensé à faire de sauvegarde.
> J'ai lancé la mise à jour, l'ordinateur a redémarré et là catastrophe : le message suivant apparaît
> 
> ...



As-tu fait une sauvegarde (même ancienne) bootable ?
Ça pourrait résoudre ton problème ?
Tu boote avec cette sauvegarde et le disque de ton Mac devient un disque à part... et peut-être réparable...


----------



## Davijon (23 Octobre 2013)

scaryfan a dit:


> As-tu fait une sauvegarde (même ancienne) bootable ?
> Ça pourrait résoudre ton problème ?
> Tu boote avec cette sauvegarde et le disque de ton Mac devient un disque à part... et peut-être réparable...



Non, malheureusement je n'ai jamais fait de disque bootable. J'utilisais jusqu'à présent la partition de secours. Mais une fois le problème résolu, ce sera ma priorité !

---------- Post added at 12h54 ---------- Previous post was at 12h38 ----------

Je viens de lire qu'il était fortement recommandé de faire une réparation des autorisation du disque avant de procéder à la mise a jour. Je l'ai pas fait, et visiblement chez moi ça a planté. Moi qui croyait que tout était simple avec mac...


----------



## Rouslev (23 Octobre 2013)

ooooooh moi aussi je suis dans ton cas malheureusement..apparement donc c'est un bug sur le nouveau OS et ça craint!!! je n'ai pas trouver de solution..je vais essayer de télécharger l'os mavericks, de le charger sur une clé et de refaire l'installation après un format pas le choix ://


----------



## Davijon (23 Octobre 2013)

Les ennuies continuent : finalement, j'ai choisit de formater et de démarrer sur la partition de secours, mais maintenant j'ai l'erreurs -1007F. Apple m'a dit que c'est parce que leurs serveurs sont surchargés. vraiment pas de bol aujourd'hui...


----------



## coufra (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
J'ai un message d'erreur après installation de Mavericks à l'ouverture du Finder "Wake up ! Function of Moteur called but not found in this module."
Après avoir passé plus de 2 heures au téléphone avec le SAV Apple je n'ai pas eu la solution. Comme demandé, j'ai réinstallé Mavericks - sans effet, toujours le même message.
Quelqu'un a t-il eu ce message ?
Merci de votre aide.


----------



## remi2383 (23 Octobre 2013)

Probleme lors de l'installation par clé usb. Comme j'avais formaté mon ssd, je n'ai pas pu restauré Lion.
Alors j'ai fait cmb+R pour une ré-installe de la version Lion par internet depuis les serveur Apple. Ensuite il faudrait retelecharger Maverick.... D'aprés l'AppleCare, beaucoup on eu des soucis


----------



## FuLIX (23 Octobre 2013)

Je suis exactement dans le même cas que le premier message. C'est super handicapant, j'ai l'impression que mon Mac est formaté. J'ai super peur.


----------



## Link1993 (23 Octobre 2013)

La partition macintosh HD est toujours là ! Au redémarrage (ou demarrage tout simplement), maintenez la touche option (alt) du clavier (ou methode old school, maintenez la touche menu de la telecommande !   ), choisissez Macintosh HD, et vous revoila comme avant sur ML ! C'est deja ca de resolu.

Chose a faire ensuite, verifiez vos autorisations de disque et disque (tout court) grace a Utilitaire systeme.
Reparez tout s'il le faut (evidement, faudra passer par la partition de secours, voire la clé ou cd d'instalation, meme d'un vielle OS, comme snow leopard ou leopard).

Selectionnez bien La partition Macintosh HD (ou peu importe comment vous l'ayez nommé), et non le nom technique de votre disque dure (par exemple sur mon powermac, j'ai d'abord "152.7GO Maxtor 6L160P0" et en dessous, j'ai "Macintosh HD"

J'espere que ca vous aidera ! J'ai eu ce soucis ce matin lors du premier boot de l'instal'. Lors du redémarrage, j'ai proffité du bootage auto de la partition d'installation pour faire les reparations de disques, et tout est passé tout seul


----------



## popeye1 (23 Octobre 2013)

coufra a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un message d'erreur après installation de Mavericks à l'ouverture du Finder "Wake up ! Function of Moteur called but not found in this module."
> Après avoir passé plus de 2 heures au téléphone avec le SAV Apple je n'ai pas eu la solution. Comme demandé, j'ai réinstallé Mavericks - sans effet, toujours le même message.
> Quelqu'un a t-il eu ce message ?
> Merci de votre aide.


J'ai eu le même message. J'ai provoqué un redémarrage pour reprendre la main et j'ai continué comme si de rien était. Pourvou Qué Ça doure !


----------



## Link1993 (23 Octobre 2013)

Ca devrai le faire, surtout si lors de la premiere tentative ça avait planté dès le debut ! 

Comme dis plus haut, la deuxieme tentative est passé tout seul ! (Avec un temps d'estimation plus long par contre...)


----------



## Srad57 (23 Octobre 2013)

Quand je vois tous les soucis que rencontrent plein de monde je me demande à quoi ça sert qu'ils sortent des versions bêta !!!

Inadmissible !!! Et après ils vont encore dire de fermer nos g..... car le nouvel OSX est gratuit. Encore heureux qu'il ne faut pas payer pour un truc qui ne fonctionne pas correctement !


----------



## Tibimac (23 Octobre 2013)

Il faut que tu fasse un reset PRAM. Normalement apres ca le Mac devrais arreter de relancer l'installation de Mavericks au démarrage. Ceci dit je ne dit pas que le Mac va redémarrer correctement car une installation système qui plante.Mais je pense que dans le processus d'installation il fait d'abord une vérification du disque ( comme le fait l'utilitaire de disque) et s'il y a une erreur il stoppe te permettant de redémarrer et sauvegarder. Donc a mon avis theoriquement ton Mac devrais pouvoir redémareer te permettant donc de sauvegarder. 
Ensuite je te conseil de lancer l'utilitaire de disque puis de réparer le disque et de tenter a noveau l'installation de Mavericks.


----------



## Link1993 (23 Octobre 2013)

Un pram ne resoud pas ce soucis... L'option de démarrage reste sur la partition d'installation. Mais en maintenant alt au demarrage et en choisissant le bon disque dure, on peut retourner sur ML pour choisir de nouveau le bon disque de démarrage !


----------



## Thzn (23 Octobre 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Un pram ne resoud pas ce soucis... L'option de démarrage reste sur la partition d'installation. Mais en maintenant alt au demarrage et en choisissant le bon disque dure, on peut retourner sur ML pour choisir de nouveau le bon disque de démarrage !



Chez moi, malgré le redémarrage en maintenant Alt il me propose de booter sur l'installateur Mavericks (En lieu et place d'où Macintosh HD se trouvait), ou sur ma partition Windows ou sur le Recovery HD. Quand je tente une réparation du disque via le recovery, celui-ci plante et me conseil de sauvegarder le max de données possible avant un reformatage.

Alors selon vous.. Suis-je foutu ?


----------



## Link1993 (23 Octobre 2013)

tente sinon de démarrer depuis windows, et apres vois comment est ta partition Mavericks, pour voir ce que ca donne, histoire de voire si tu peux au moins récuperer tes fichiers.

J'ai sinon une toute derniere idée, mais dans tous les cas, réinstallation a neuf...


----------



## Thzn (23 Octobre 2013)

Je peux me mette sur la partition windows, je peux voir tous les fichiers de ma partition mac. Je peux copier mes fichiers sans soucis (ce que je suis en train de faire) mais sinon impossible de booter sur ma partition mac.

Qu'entends-tu par "voir comment est ta partition mavericks" ? De ce que je sache.. Je n'en ai pas puisque l'installation à planté dés le début. Erf :/


----------



## Emma Apple (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,J'ai eu exactement le même problème ce matin lors de l'installation :install impossible parce que disque dur endommagé. J'ai eu une heure de sueurs froides mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre : l'installateur suggère d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier/réparer voire effacer le disque. J'ai fait la vérif, j'ai pas du tout aimé les lignes écrites en rouge dans le rapport, et "réparer le disque" n'était pas possible (bouton grisé). J'ai quitté l'utilitaire, Mavericks a recommencé son cirque avec le dd endommagé au final. J'éteins mon ordi (iMac 24" 2009) comme un porc ou plutôt une truie, le rallume, Mavericks frétille toujours pour s'installer et là direct : utilitaire disque et VÉRIFICATION ET RÉPARATION DES AUTORISATIONS. Et comme par magie le bouton "réparer le disque" est devenu cliquable, j'ai cliqué, j'ai adoré "réparation réussie" en vert à la fin, puis j'ai installé Maverick. Aucun problème ensuite, rien perdu de mes données ou paramètres ou quoi que ce soit.
En résumé : grosse trouille parce que c'est impressionnant mais rien n'est perdu.
Bonne soirée !


----------



## Link1993 (23 Octobre 2013)

je parlais de la partition qui à été renommé en Mavericks ! 
Je dirai bien qu'il faudrai lancer les quelques services, mais bon...

En tout cas, je suggere qu'une chose, ce que je conseillais de faire et qui vient d'etre redit par Emma Apple, faire une verife du disque.
Pour cela, demarre sur recovery HD, puis dans le menu utilitaire, choisis utilitaire de disque, choisis le bon disque. Une fois fait, tu pourra retenter l'installation !


----------



## viboob (23 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir, 

J'ai tenté hier la mise à jour Mavericks, aucun problème de téléchargement, ni d'installation jusqu'au moment du reboot.
Celui-ci s'exécute et je reste bloqué sur la pomme et le cercle de chargement, j'ai relancé plusieurs fois l'installation, réparer les autorisations, réparer le disque, mais toujours sans succès.
Je n'ai jamais eu de problème sur les update d'OS, je ne comprends pas du tout ce qui se passe, et ce qui m'inquiète le plus, c'est que je vois aucun moyen de récupérer mes données.
Bien évidemment, et à mon grand regret, je n'avais pas réaliser de sauvegarde au préalable.

Quelqu'un aurait il une solution ? 

PS : je suis sur Macbook Air fin de 2011, Intel Core I7, SDD 250 GO.

Merci beaucoup pour vos retours


----------



## Link1993 (23 Octobre 2013)

récuperer les données n'est vraiment pas un probleme. Mais dans tous les cas, (a moins que le air ai un mode target), il te faudra toucher aux lignes de commande dans le terminal...
Il faut soit ouvrir le terminal depuis la recovery hd, soit démarrer en single user (en maintenant la touche cmd+s au démarrage jusqu'à l'ecran noire).

Mais dis moi, tu l'as laisser tourné combien de temps ? au moins une heure ? ^^
Le premier démarrage est toujours long...


----------



## tof3 (23 Octobre 2013)

même situation pour moi à la mise à jour du nouvelle OS, plantage au reboot de la machine avec plein d'horribles messages. J'ai donc lancer un arrêt/relance puis un "cmd+R" pour forcer a booter en manuel sur "l'utilitaire de boot" et puis j'ai lancer l'utilitaire de disque pour faire une réparation des permissions et puis du disque, la vérification indique après coup que tout est ok, il n'y avait plus qu'a relancer le redémarrage et tout était ok. j'ai malheureusement tenter le test de l'update deux fois... et deux fois ma machine a planter!! pourquoi? peut-être que mon SSD (un OCZ vertex 2) qui n'est donc pas le disque d'origine est à l'origine de tout ça... je crois qu'historiquement qu'il y avait des mises à jours du firmware a faire... tellement contraignant a faire :-(


----------



## Oliv83200 (23 Octobre 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> La partition macintosh HD est toujours là ! Au redémarrage (ou demarrage tout simplement), maintenez la touche option (alt) du clavier (ou methode old school, maintenez la touche menu de la telecommande !   ), choisissez Macintosh HD, et vous revoila comme avant sur ML ! C'est deja ca de resolu.
> 
> Chose a faire ensuite, verifiez vos autorisations de disque et disque (tout court) grace a Utilitaire systeme.
> Reparez tout s'il le faut (evidement, faudra passer par la partition de secours, voire la clé ou cd d'instalation, meme d'un vielle OS, comme snow leopard ou leopard).
> ...




J ai le même problème que dans le 1er message , je suis sur Mac mini 10.6.8 ,
Quand j appuis sur alt au démarrage je n est pas le choix de choisir un disque dur mais simplement le disque d installation de maverick et juste en dessous un menu déroulant me proposant les wifi disponible mais rien d autre 

comment oui je faire pour revenir sur mon disque HD au moins pour pouvoir récupérer mes donnée importantes ? Merci d avance .


----------



## Link1993 (24 Octobre 2013)

Un mac mini sur 10.6.8 ? As tu encore les cd d'installation ? Dans ce casc demarre depuis tes cd d'installation, et verifie ton disque dure par la meme methode que donné plus, et réinstalle tout.

Par contre, je suis désolé, mais ce que tu me decris pour le choix du disque dure m'est totalement inconnu !
A la limite, le disque c'est normale, mais les Reseaux wifi... T'es sur que t'es pas deja dans l'OS pour le choix de l'installation ?

Il faut maintenir la touche alt aussi longtemps que possible, jusqu'a ce que tu vois des disques apparaitre. Normalement tu ne devrai meme pas voire la pomme !

---------- Post added at 00h13 ---------- Previous post was at 00h11 ----------

Sinon, il existe la methode du target mode : brancher son mac sur un autre grace a un ca le firewire, et demarrer le mac contenant les données en maintenant la touche T, jusqu'a l'apparition de l'iconne firewire !


----------



## viboob (24 Octobre 2013)

Merci pour ce retour, j'ai laissé tourné toute la journée d'aujourd'hui.
J'ai déja procéder à plusieurs fsck en single mode, mais rien y fait, toujours le même résultat.

Comment je peux faire pour récupérer mes données ? monter un disque externe en single mode ?


----------



## Link1993 (24 Octobre 2013)

A ouais, quand meme...
Et bien, il existe un mode target, mais il faut utiliser un cable thunderbolt et un autre mac pour les macbook air...

La methode de recuperation "rapide" pour feniant et meconnaisseur, est une copie complete et directe de l'ordi, donc il te faut un disque dure aussi grand que la taille de ton ordi.
Ensuite, le mieux est encore de passer par la partition recovery hd, au moins le clavier est en francais. En effet, sur le single user, le layout est en americain, pas pratique quand il va faloir faire des / et des M par exemple ! 

Ensuite, avant d'allumer ton ordi, il faut brancher le disque dure, ensuite démarrer en  mode nimporte comment, mais il faut un terminal !
Le disque dure que tu a branché se trouve sur /Volumes/"nom du disque dure"
Ensuite, il faudra copier au moins tes fichiers importants (mon option serai de copier les dossier applications, library, system et User, a ces 4 là, tu peux deja a peu pres tout récuperer apres une réinstallation, meme si system est un peu moins utile, je te l'accorde)

Il faut utiliser la commande cd pour changer d'endroit, et la commande cp pour copier un fichier ( cp -R de memoire pour copier un dossier ET son contenu).
Je te conseil une petite recherche pour apprendre a utiliser le terminal. OS X facile ont les basico basiques qui te serviront !  

Desolé de ne pas t'aidé plus, je suis trop crevé pour ce soir !:hein:


----------



## viboob (24 Octobre 2013)

Tu m'aides déja beaucoup, merci pour cette réponse.
En ce qui concerne les commandes, elles me sont familières .
Je vais dès demain procéder à cette sauvegarde

Je te souhaite une bonne soirée


----------



## Oliv83200 (24 Octobre 2013)

10.6.8= snow Leopard 
Je n ai malheureusement plus le cd d installation mais je peux me le procurer sur une clé USB .
Si je viens qu a réinstaller de cette manière me sera t il possible de récupérer mes données ou je doit faire une croix dessus ?

---------- Post added at 00h52 ---------- Previous post was at 00h46 ----------




Link1993 a dit:


> Un mac mini sur 10.6.8 ? As tu encore les cd d'installation ? Dans ce casc demarre depuis tes cd d'installation, et verifie ton disque dure par la meme methode que donné plus, et réinstalle tout.
> 
> Par contre, je suis désolé, mais ce que tu me decris pour le choix du disque dure m'est totalement inconnu !
> A la limite, le disque c'est normale, mais les Reseaux wifi... T'es sur que t'es pas deja dans l'OS pour le choix de l'installation ?
> ...


10.6.8= snow léopard .
Je n ai plus le cd d installation mais je peux me le procurer sur clé USB , si je réinstalle de cette manière me sera t il possible de récupérer mes données ou doit je faire une croix dessus ?

Je viens de redémarrer en restant appuyé sur alt en effet pas d écran blanc avec la pomme mais je n ai pas la possibilité de choisir un disque dur le seul affiché : OS X installer avec un flèche vers le haut juste en dessous du disque, et encore en dessous de la flèche le fameux menu déroulant pour sélectionner un réseau wifi. tout ça avec un fond d écran gris


----------



## Link1993 (24 Octobre 2013)

Ah, un connaisseur ! ^^
Tant mieux pour toi si tu les connais, c'est un peu complexe pour un novice sinon 

Bonne soirée a toi aussi ! (Commence a fatigué a force d'ecrire sur l'ipod...)



Pour les cd, le principe est juste de vouloir faire une verification puis réparation des disques, pour ensuite de nouveau démarrer sur ton disque dure, pour relancer l'installation de mavericks. Je ne veux en aucun cas réinstallé mac os 10.6.8 (c'est la 10.9 qui compte, et aussi le but du post d'origine).

C'est pourquoi, si tu trouve meme un cd de leopard 10.5 (voire, mais j'en suis moins sur...) de tiger 10.4, ca suffira pour les verifications.

Si tout reussi comme je l'espere (MOA maitre tout pui... Hum, pardon je m'emporte :rateau: ), tu te retrouvera avec mac os 10.9 Mavericks, ainsi que de toutes tes données  )

---------- Post added at 01h14 ---------- Previous post was at 00h57 ----------

Dans le pire des cas, maintenant que j'y pense, il y a une option pour faire un clean install, avec sauvegarde dans un dossier. Mais il ne faut pas louper l'option ! Quand au fait que ca soit sur clé usb, pas de soucis ! 

Et toujours quand au wifi, aucune idée, je la connaissais pas... Sans doute pour démarrer en netboot, mais je ne l'avais jamais vu...

Bon, tiens moi au jus, je vais me coucher, trop claqué :/

Bonne nuit !


----------



## francouai (24 Octobre 2013)

viboob a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai tenté hier la mise à jour Mavericks, aucun problème de téléchargement, ni d'installation jusqu'au moment du reboot.
> Celui-ci s'exécute et je reste bloqué sur la pomme et le cercle de chargement, j'ai relancé plusieurs fois l'installation, réparer les autorisations, réparer le disque, mais toujours sans succès.
> ...




Pareil que toi sur un MAc mini... je suis vert.. j'ai pas de sauvegarde.
CMD + R => et reinstallation de Mavericks.
fait 3 fois et toujours la meme chose.


----------



## FuLIX (24 Octobre 2013)

J'ai tenté la méthode du alt au (re)démarrage, on m'affiche les disques "OS X Install" et "10.8 Recovery"
Je clique sur la seconde option pour voir, la fenêtre m'indique:
- Réstaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine
- Réinstaller une version d'OS X
- Ouvrir l'utilitaire de disque
- Chercher de l'aide sur internet. 

J'ouvre l'utilitaire de disque, mon Macintosh HD est là, avec mes 300 et quelques Go de données toujours affichées.

Il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen de quitter cette merde sans devoir repartir de zéro?
Ma Time Machine ne sauvegarde plus rien depuis des lustres. 

Je suis sur Mountain Lion sur un iMac 2010, tout se passait pour le mieux, du coup je suis totalement largué et je ne sais pas si créer une copie de mon Macintosh HD sur un disque dur résoudrait l'affaire


----------



## Link1993 (24 Octobre 2013)

FuLIX a dit:


> J'ai tenté la méthode du alt au (re)démarrage, on m'affiche les disques "OS X Install" et "10.8 Recovery"
> Je clique sur la seconde option pour voir, la fenêtre m'indique:
> - Réstaurer à partir d'une sauvegarde Time Machine
> - Réinstaller une version d'OS X
> ...





francouai a dit:


> Pareil que toi sur un MAc mini... je suis vert.. j'ai pas de sauvegarde.
> CMD + R => et reinstallation de Mavericks.
> fait 3 fois et toujours la meme chose.



selectionnez bien le bon disque pour les réparations ! Sinon ça n'a aucun effet.





Comme dans mon exemple, il faut bien selectionner le disque en dessous. ensuite faites verifier et réparer le disque et autorisation de disque !


----------



## Juliomacba (24 Octobre 2013)

Salut à tous.
Un ami à la même machine que moi ( macbook alu late 2008 )mais n'a pas eu autant de chances.
Je suis sous SSD Vertex 2 et lui HDD d'origine j'ai eu juste un petit freeze au moment du redémarrage mais tout fonctionne nickel.
Mon pote à eu le fameux 'install faille". J'ai tenté les réparations autorisations/disques mais rien.
Puis j'ai mis mon CD Snow Léopard, retenté les réparations et là miracle, le disque dur n'a semble-t-il plus de problèmes.
Je reboot la machine  et me revoilà sur ML.
Je sauvegarde ces fichiers et relance l'installation.
Je repasse ici pour vous dire si ça marche.


----------



## Rouslev (24 Octobre 2013)

Bon pour les gens, comme moi, qui ont faire la mise à jour directe et qui n'ont pas fait de sauvegarde (backup), voilà ce qu'il y en est :
- La mise à jour directe ne peut pas passer en ayant le fichier d'installation sur le même support cible d'installation
- L'OS Mavricks doit être présent sur un usb externe/dvd
- Vous démarrez ensuite le mac en mode "startup manager" en maintenant la touche "alt" enfoncée
- Sélectionner le support d'installation et démarrer une nouvelle installation

J'espère que cette manoeuvre pourra vous servir mais il faudra tout d'abords avoir le "Mavmerde" sur un support, si vous avez un pc à part vous pouvez le télécharger et l'installer sur un usb en utilisant le logiciel "Transmac".

Si jamais vous n'avez pas besoin des données sur votre hdd, démarrez le mac en mode "osx utilities" et avec l'utilitaire de disques effacez le contenu du hdd et redémarrer en maintenant la touche "alt" vous allez alors recevoir l'option "Internet Recovery" qui pourra vous permettre de reinstaller votre OS par default.

Moi je suis sur l'installation du système par défault et j'ai perdu mes données ://


----------



## D-I-M (24 Octobre 2013)

scaryfan a dit:


> As-tu fait une sauvegarde (même ancienne) bootable ?
> Ça pourrait résoudre ton problème ?
> Tu boote avec cette sauvegarde et le disque de ton Mac devient un disque à part... et peut-être réparable...


 

une procédure longue mais simple, tu reinstalles Snow Leopard ou Lion ou Mountain Lion mais au lieu de le faire sur le HD du mac, tu l'installles sur un disque Externe ou une cle USB.

Tu lance le mac depuis le exHD ou la clé USB, cela te permettra d'accéder au HD du mac (alors en simple stockage) de sauvegarder tes données et de l'effacer, tu recommence l'installation (en clean install du coup) sur le HD et le tour est joué, garde tjrs une clé avec la base du système installé dessus, ça aide dans les cas comme le tiens.

Ceci va etre long mais par expérience, bcp de problèmes furent résolus de cette manière.

tiens nous au courant.


----------



## funkylifestyle (24 Octobre 2013)

Hello
Même pb que 1er message lors de maj de ML vers Mavericks !
L'utilitaire de disque me dit de réparer mon hd mais le bouton est grisé.
Quand je maintiens alt au démarrage, je peux choisir "récupération 10.8" mais j'arrive sur la même interface que précédemment avec aux choix : restauration Time machine, réinstaller OS X, aide en ligne et utilitaire de disque. Et toujours pas possible de réparer...
Si je démarre avec mon disque de Snowleopard, je dois faire quoi ?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Magikphil (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonsoir,

Je souhaite juste manifester aussi mon problème suite à l'installation de Mavericks sur Imac mi-2010.

Installé hier soir sur macbook pro sans aucun problème mais sur l'imac, il reste bloqué sur la pomme. J'ai essayé toute la procédure indiqué sur le site d'apple Mac OS X : un écran gris s?affiche au démarrage  mais rien !!! J'ai essayé aussi de réinstallé en bootant sur clé usb. Comme pour la première installation, tout ce passe bien jusqu'au moment ou il redémarre. 

Bref, raz le bol et j'ai perdu une journée pour ça. Heureusement j'ai une sauvegarde timemachine que je suis entrain d'installer en ce moment.

Courage à ceux qui ont des problèmes et merci à ceux qui ont des solutions !!!


----------



## Isacarioca (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, alors comme la plupart d'entre vous, installation maverick et echec. disque endommagé et bouton de reparation grisé.

du coup, redémarrage avec bouton alt, disque 10.8 recovery, utilitaire de disque, et lá possibilité de réparer le disque. mais mauvaise surprise : "utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vous fichiers sauvegardés."  

Vous pensez que c'est foutu ? pas d'autre solution que d'acheter un DDE (au bresil où l'électronique coute une blinde!) et suivre les indications de l'utilitaire ?


----------



## francouai (24 Octobre 2013)

Pour info, j'ai essayé d'installer MAx OS X 10.8 a partir d'une clef USB.
impossible, le systeme me dit que je ne peux pas installer un OS plus ancien que celui deja installé.

quand je boot avec la touche option d'enclenché, j'ai le choix de booter sur mon HD normal ou le disque de recuperation , mais qui est en 10.9 !!! et non en 10.8.

Je vais essayer de trouver l'iso de l'OS 10.9 sur google ( puisqu'il est gratuit) et faire une installation a partir d'une clef bootable.

Mais j'ai des doutes... je pense vraiment que c'est mort pour récupérer mes fichiers qui etait sur mon HD.


----------



## renauddu94 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,
Je suis nouveau sur le forum, et j'ai le même problème que le 1er message sur un MacBookPro de 2011 >< J'ai essayé toutes les choses mentionnées et rien ne marche :/ Merci d'avance pour une solution ! 
PS: Je n'arrive plus a monter les disque dur, il faut le reparer et pour le réparer, il faut le formaetr  J'ai tout mes fichiers important dessus et je ne veux pas les perdres. Je n'arrive plus non plus a revenir sur Lion (Oui, je suis sur Lion  ) 
Merci et bonne soirée


----------



## funkylifestyle (24 Octobre 2013)

Isacarioca a dit:


> Bonjour, alors comme la plupart d'entre vous, installation maverick et echec. disque endommagé et bouton de reparation grisé.
> 
> du coup, redémarrage avec bouton alt, disque 10.8 recovery, utilitaire de disque, et lá possibilité de réparer le disque. mais mauvaise surprise : "utilitaire de disque ne peut pas réparer ce disque. sauvegardez autant de fichiers que possible, reformatez le disque, puis restaurez vous fichiers sauvegardés."
> 
> Vous pensez que c'est foutu ? pas d'autre solution que d'acheter un DDE (au bresil où l'électronique coute une blinde!) et suivre les indications de l'utilitaire ?



J'ai vécu exactement la même chose et, par je ne sais quel miracle, alors que toute les réparations avait echoué j'ai récupéré mon ordi nickel sous ML.

Difficile de donner la solution mais j'ai essayé de réparer à partir d'un disque d'install Snow L que j'avais. La réparation à échoué, je suis retourné dans le menu démarrage de la barre de menu en haut et là, j'ai réussi à démarrer à partir de mon Macintosh hd et ai récupéré mon système impeccable comme si de rien n'était. Courage comme toi j'étais au fond du gouffre' j'ai appelé l'Apple care,  un apple reseller m'a fait un devis à 200 pour changer le hdd et finalement tout est revenu dans l'ordre ce soir en bidouillant...


----------



## FuLIX (25 Octobre 2013)

Le problème persiste, j'ai un peu peur de faire la manuvre citée ci-dessus, ça me semble três risqué mais je suis un peu désespéré. 
Je suis de retour sur le disque "10.8 Recovery" avec mon Macintosh HD irréparable et toujours le même problème.
Quelqu'un a-t-il trouvé une démarche stable pour retourner sur 10.8?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h00 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h09 ----------

UP: j'ai rebooté sur le CD de Snow Leopard, ça fait 10 minutes que je suis sur la pomme, normal?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h36 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 15h00 ----------

UP: Deux heures et demie plus tard, il ne se passer rien. Sauvez moi!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h26 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h36 ----------




Link1993 a dit:


> selectionnez bien le bon disque pour les réparations ! Sinon ça n'a aucun effet.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est exactement comme ça que j'ai procédé, les réparations sont impossibles, on me dit de sauvegarder tout ce que je peux et de tout formater


----------



## bzz (26 Octobre 2013)

Je suis sur Mac Pro et après la mise à jour vers Maverick, j'ai un écran noir puis la pomme et c'est tout
En redémarrant avec alt, j'ai réinstallé Maverick et même effet
Je vais essayer de réinstaller une sauvegarde sous l'ancien OS


----------



## Magikphil (26 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour,

Après des heures d'essais d'installation de Mavericks sur Imac mi-2010 et ML, j'ai abandonné pour revenir sur une sauvegarde Timemachine de ML car rien de tous ce que j'ai essayé n'a marché. Toujours bloqué sur la pomme au démarrage. 

J'ai travaillé hier sur ML sans problème et ce matin je me suis lancé à réessayer une installation de Mavericks. L'installation c'est bien déroulée et au redémarrage il reste à nouveau bloqué sur la pomme.

Réinitialisation de la PRAM, débranchement des périphériques, retour sur les barrettes ram d'origine etc... rien y fait. Pourtant, je tape ces lignes sur un macbook pro 2012 sur Mavericks, où l'installation n'a été qu'une formalité.

J'ai tout essayé ce qui est proposé sur le site d'apple et sur les sujets de ce forum mais rien y fait. 

Si qqun trouve une solution ou se trouve dans la configuration, qu'il fasse signe


----------



## kubilai (26 Octobre 2013)

Après un échec de l'installation de maverick. J'ai réinstallé ML grâce à une sauvegarde. J'ai vérifié le disque, les permissions, enfin la totale et j'ai réinstalle maverick sans problème. Moralité j'ai perdu mes données puisque la sauvegarde était celle de mon mac book pro. Finalement, c'est de ma faute en grande partie puisque je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde...


----------



## tsunade (26 Octobre 2013)

Purée !! Je suis venue faire un tour sur le four avant d'effectuer la maj maverick car je viens de recevoir la proposition de mai, loups, je crois que je vais m'abstenir, ça me semble rarement marcher parfaitement si on fait le bilan de tous vos messages ...

J'espère juste que ça va s'améliorer ou que ML ne soit pas considéré très vite comme obsolète par les nouveaux logiciels ou nouvelles maj du net !:mouais:


----------



## Olivier4 (26 Octobre 2013)

popeye1 a dit:


> J'ai eu le même message. J'ai provoqué un redémarrage pour reprendre la main et j'ai continué comme si de rien était. Pourvou Qué Ça doure !


J'ai moi aussi eu ce message et je l'ai toujours... comment as-tu fait pour le faire disparaître?
Si quelqu'un d'autre aurait aussi une solution, je serais preneur. 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## Olivier4 (27 Octobre 2013)

popeye1 a dit:


> J'ai eu le même message. J'ai provoqué un redémarrage pour reprendre la main et j'ai continué comme si de rien était. Pourvou Qué Ça doure !



Encore une fois, j'ai eu aussi ce message, et je me demande s'il n'est pas dû à Prolexis qui ne fonctionne pas avec Maverick. Ils annoncent une mise à jour pour le début novembre, donc patience...


----------



## barbette (27 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour 

Il y a quelques jours, je suis venue sur ce forum pour demander de l'aide  sur le téléchargement du nouvel os d'apple.

Hélas, personne n'a trouvé la réponse à mon problème.

Aujourd'hui je viens compléter les informations que j'avais fourni, en espérant que cela éclairera ceux qui pourraient m'aider.

Lorsque je  vais sur Apple store pour télécharger Mavericks, la case sous l'icône de l'os est déjà notée "télécharger" et ce depuis mon premier essai ou elle était notée "gratuit'" depuis elle reste sur télécharger, et si je clique dessus, il ne se passe rien!

Voili voilà, je ne sais pas si cela vous parlera, si oui , je surveille attentivement vos réponses en vous en remerciant d'avance


----------



## francouai (27 Octobre 2013)

j'ai resolu mon probleme de plantage...
J'avais un disque SSD qui ne me servait pas.
J'ai donc ouvert mon MAC mini (plus sous garantie), retiré le disque dur d'origine (500G 5400trms) et installé mon disque SSD.
De là, j'ai installé au propre Mavricks.

Pour récupérer mes fichiers/images/jeux/Etc... qui etait sur le disque du d'origine, je l'ai branché en boitier externe USB.
transfert des fichiers.... et le tour est joué.

C'est tout bon, je garde un boot time de MAvericks a 3 secondes :rateau:  , une installation propre et j'ai fait le ménage des vieux logiciels installer.

je reflichi maintenant a installer le disque d'origine dans le MAc mini vu qu'il y a deux emplacements pour les disques durs. et il servira de sauvegarde systeme et d'y stocké les fichiers installs.


----------



## Eric5374 (27 Octobre 2013)

Davijon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Pensant qu'il s'agissait d'une simple mise à jour, j'ai téléchargé OSX Maverick et n'ai pas pensé à faire de sauvegarde.
> J'ai lancé la mise à jour, l'ordinateur a redémarré et là catastrophe : le message suivant apparaît
> 
> ...


A mon avis la seul erreur est que tu ne te soit pas renseigner plus que ça avant d'installer mavericks,


----------



## pmeignie (27 Octobre 2013)

Pour evIter les réflexions stériles , il te faut absolument  un système externe pour démarrer ton mac et récupère tes données Il te faut comme indique plus haut un DDE ou une clé USB avec un système utilisable SL , L ou ML
Tu bootes  dessus au démarrage en appuyant sur alt et tu arrives  sur ton DDI considèré comme un simple disque dur  dont tu peux récupérer  les données 


 puis  tu essayes  de réparer ton disque qui n'est  plus le disque de démarrage 


Bon courage mais à lire les autres tu devrais t en sortir 
Phil
Ps: j au pas encore tenté l aventure mais j'ai déjà une bonne sauvegarde


----------



## Lagdaril (28 Octobre 2013)

Moi aussi, j'ai le même problème et j'ai à peu près tout essayé, entre autres, parmi les tentatives les plus évoluées :
* clean install à partir d'un système sur clé USB et rechargement des données à partir d'un clône 
* clean install puis utilisation d'une sauvegarde TM
Dans tous les cas, tout se passe bien jusqu'au redémarrage qui conduit à ce fameux blocage sur la pomme. Un démarrage sans les extensions n'y change rien.

J'ai pu entrevoir Maverick en créant un nouvel utilisateur (B) à partir de la clé USB (merci Diskmaker X) .Tout allait bien.
J'ai ensuite de nouveau rapatrié mes données avec l'utilisateur d'origine (A). 
J'ai redémarré en ayant eu soin de sélectionner une ouverture sur le compte B. Cela a fonctionné et j'ai alors basculé sur le compte A... qui s'est ouvert, avec cependant un message d'erreur sur une extension système (je ne sais plus laquelle), mais toutes mes données étaient présentes. Un bémol, je n'avais plus d'accès à ma Time Capsule.

Malheureusement, au démarrage suivant, le problème était revenu. 

En conclusion, retour à ML et j'attendrais que Maverick soit un peu plus au point.


----------



## boutetdan (29 Octobre 2013)

installation sur imac 2008 ok parfait
mais impossible de synchroniser  contact et calendrier avec ipad et iphone par iTunes cela oblige iCloud que je ne désire pas 
sur imail pour les contacts sur le + a droite la liste repart a chaque intervention ?


----------



## Macfidomac (30 Octobre 2013)

Emma Apple a dit:


> Bonsoir,J'ai eu exactement le même problème ce matin lors de l'installation :install impossible parce que disque dur endommagé. J'ai eu une heure de sueurs froides mais tout est rentré dans l'ordre : l'installateur suggère d'utiliser l'utilitaire de disque pour vérifier/réparer voire effacer le disque. J'ai fait la vérif, j'ai pas du tout aimé les lignes écrites en rouge dans le rapport, et "réparer le disque" n'était pas possible (bouton grisé). J'ai quitté l'utilitaire, Mavericks a recommencé son cirque avec le dd endommagé au final. J'éteins mon ordi (iMac 24" 2009) comme un porc ou plutôt une truie, le rallume, Mavericks frétille toujours pour s'installer et là direct : utilitaire disque et VÉRIFICATION ET RÉPARATION DES AUTORISATIONS. Et comme par magie le bouton "réparer le disque" est devenu cliquable, j'ai cliqué, j'ai adoré "réparation réussie" en vert à la fin, puis j'ai installé Maverick. Aucun problème ensuite, rien perdu de mes données ou paramètres ou quoi que ce soit.
> En résumé : grosse trouille parce que c'est impressionnant mais rien n'est perdu.
> Bonne soirée !



Bonjour,
Même problème que tous le monde a priori...
Apple montre des signes de faiblesse...

Bon ne comprenant pas grand chos a l'informatique, j'ai donc testé cette méthode bourrin!
Et surprise ça marche!!!
J'ai même fait un effort surhumain de passer par la case inscription juste pour témoigner!!!

Voilà elle a bien résumé en fait, suffit d'appuyer avec son gros doigt (d'honneur) de façon prolongée sur le bouton power et le tour est joué!
Mon disque dur en est sorti intacte bien sur. 
(Perso j'y croyais pas trop mais les faits sont la...)

Bon courage
Et merci emma Apple!


----------



## Link1993 (31 Octobre 2013)

> installation sur imac 2008 ok parfait
> mais impossible de synchroniser contact et calendrier avec ipad et iphone par iTunes cela oblige iCloud que je ne désire pas
> sur imail pour les contacts sur le + a droite la liste repart a chaque intervention ?


Normal, bienvenue sur Mavericks... Les gents se plaigne parce qu'il manque des fonctions sur iWork et iLife ?! Ba c'est pareil sur Mavericks ! 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------




Lagdaril a dit:


> Moi aussi, j'ai le même problème et j'ai à peu près tout essayé, entre autres, parmi les tentatives les plus évoluées :
> * clean install à partir d'un système sur clé USB et rechargement des données à partir d'un clône
> * clean install puis utilisation d'une sauvegarde TM
> Dans tous les cas, tout se passe bien jusqu'au redémarrage qui conduit à ce fameux blocage sur la pomme. Un démarrage sans les extensions n'y change rien.
> ...


Je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais j'ai l'impression de revoir un bug d'installation que j'ai vu sur Leopard seulement...
En effet, ce dernier supportait pas la plupart des barrettes de ram, et il fallait retirer celles qui n'était pas d'origine pour pouvoir installer et même dans mon cas, devoir faire tourner l'OS.
Ici, je ne pense pas que l'installation de Mavericks soit lié à la ram, mais pour que certains (comme toi) n'arriviez pas a installer l'OS même en clean correctement, c'est qu'il y a carrément un petit truc en hardware qui fasse défaut...


----------



## dainfamous (31 Octobre 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> En effet, *ce dernier supportait pas la plupart des barrettes de ram, et il fallait retirer celles qui n'était pas d'origine pour pouvoir installer et même dans mon cas, devoir faire tourner l'OS.*
> Ici, je ne pense pas que l'installation de Mavericks soit lié à la ram, mais pour que certains (comme toi) n'arriviez pas a installer l'OS même en clean correctement, c'est qu'il y a carrément un petit truc en hardware qui fasse défaut...



heureusement que c'est pas un pb de DDR, car sur les retinas je me vois mal virer une barrette de DDR


----------



## Link1993 (31 Octobre 2013)

dainfamous a dit:


> heureusement que c'est pas un pb de DDR, car sur les retinas je me vois mal virer une barrette de DDR


haha ! Mais normalement les barrettes officiels ne posait pas de soucis ! ^^


----------



## Lagdaril (31 Octobre 2013)

Link1993 a dit:


> Normal, bienvenue sur Mavericks... Les gents se plaigne parce qu'il manque des fonctions sur iWork et iLife ?! Ba c'est pareil sur Mavericks !
> 
> ---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h12 ----------
> 
> ...



Merci pour cette réponse, mais en effet, je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la RAM et je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi cela viendrait du hard puisque je peux installer un Mavericks tout neuf à condition d'ouvrir un nouveau compte utilisateur. Le problème apparait quand je récupère mes données d'origine sauvegardées avec Time Machine.


----------



## Link1993 (1 Novembre 2013)

J'ai lu une news a propos de DropBox ! Peut-etre LA cause ?
sinon, tente de réstaurer ta session via time machine, mais en ne gardant que tes fichiers perso, et retente.


----------



## ttipiac (2 Novembre 2013)

Idem, même problème que vous. L'installation de Naverick a échoué. Problème de disque qui dise...obligé de réinstaller une sauvegarde Time Machine. Depuis les achats effectués sur iTunes ne sont plus disponibles...j'ai aussi perdu mes photos du mois d'août.
Merci Apple ... Je préférais lorsqui'il fallait payer et Que ça fonctionné


----------



## MT75 (8 Novembre 2013)

J'ai le même problème que popeye1 et Olivier4
Moi aussi j'utilise prolexis (au dernière infos - j'ai regardé avant d'upgrader osX -, prolexis serait compatible...)



Olivier4 a dit:


> Encore une fois, j'ai eu aussi ce message, et  je me demande s'il n'est pas dû à Prolexis qui ne fonctionne pas avec  Maverick


----------



## smow (13 Novembre 2013)

coufra a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai un message d'erreur après installation de Mavericks à l'ouverture du Finder "Wake up ! Function of Moteur called but not found in this module."
> Après avoir passé plus de 2 heures au téléphone avec le SAV Apple je n'ai pas eu la solution. Comme demandé, j'ai réinstallé Mavericks - sans effet, toujours le même message.
> Quelqu'un a t-il eu ce message ?
> Merci de votre aide.



Exactement le même souci depuis hier. Onyx, Utilitaire de disque, rien n'y fait. J'ai ce message régulièrement, entre autres lorsque je lance InDesign ou Photoshop (CS6) et au lancement du système Des idées? Des suggestions?? Merci à tous.


----------



## bompi (13 Novembre 2013)

Je dirais que c'est plutôt lié à un logiciel installé qu'au système lui-même.


----------



## Merlinetmoi (14 Novembre 2013)

Même problème à l'installation sur mon MBPro, j'ai appelé Apple et Maverick n'est supporté que sur des macs récents, le mien date de 2009 donc une seule solution remettre le système d'origine et s'arrêter à la MAJ de ML. Il aurait été utile de prévenir


----------



## Link1993 (14 Novembre 2013)

Un mbp de 2009 ? C'est du crac ! Il faut au minimum un mpb de 2008 ! (De memoire, mais le 2009 est bon)


----------



## comnavy (19 Novembre 2013)

viboob a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai tenté hier la mise à jour Mavericks, aucun problème de téléchargement, ni d'installation jusqu'au moment du reboot.
> Celui-ci s'exécute et je reste bloqué sur la pomme et le cercle de chargement, j'ai relancé plusieurs fois l'installation, réparer les autorisations, réparer le disque, mais toujours sans succès.
> ...



J'ai eu le m&#283;me problème, la solution est de lancer ton Mac en mode disque dur et de r&#279;cupérer tes données avec l'autre Mac connecté avec cable Firewire.


----------



## Datgirl (20 Novembre 2013)

bonjour ,
chez moi c est un autre probleme je n arrive meme pas a passer la premiere etape de l install
je reste bloquée a la préparation de l ordi 
ça fait plus d une heure que j ai droit à "il reste environ une seconde":mouais:


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2013)

Datgirl a dit:


> bonjour ,
> chez moi c est un autre probleme je n arrive meme pas a passer la premiere etape de l install
> je reste bloquée a la préparation de l ordi
> ça fait plus d une heure que j ai droit à "*il reste environ une seconde*":mouais:



Normal entre "", il faut patienter 10 minutes, car les informations continuent d'être lues sur la clé USB par l'installateur de Mavericks. 

Et une heure, tu exagères, j'ai déjà fait 6 clean install _(je teste dans mon MBP)_ et à chaque fois, ça a toujours été un temps d'attente de 10 minutes. Pour un temps total d'installation de 43 minutes.


----------



## Datgirl (20 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Normal entre "", il faut patienter 10 minutes, car les informations continuent d'être lues sur la clé USB par l'installateur de Mavericks.
> 
> Et une heure, tu exagères, j'ai déjà fait 6 clean install _(je teste dans mon MBP)_ et à chaque fois, ça a toujours été un temps d'attente de 10 minutes. Pour un temps total d'installation de 43 minutes.



je n exagere malheureusement pas 
je suis partie une heure revenue et rien n avait bougé 
du coup je tente un redemarrage qui est un peu long a mon gout 
et je rééssaie depuis deux mois mon ordi est d une lenteur phénomènale et les 4Go de ram n ont rien ammélioré


----------



## Locke (20 Novembre 2013)

Datgirl a dit:


> je n exagere malheureusement pas
> je suis partie une heure revenue et rien n avait bougé
> du coup je tente un redemarrage qui est un peu long a mon gout
> et je rééssaie depuis deux mois mon ordi est d une lenteur phénomènale et les 4Go de ram n ont rien ammélioré



Ne pas oublier que la qualité de la clé USB est quand même important. Avec une noname, il est sûr que ce sera plus long.


----------



## Datgirl (20 Novembre 2013)

Locke a dit:


> Ne pas oublier que la qualité de la clé USB est quand même important. Avec une noname, il est sûr que ce sera plus long.



en fait j ai telechargé l appli et j ai tenté une installation directe mais la meme le redemarrage prend 10 min y a un gros soucis quelquepart mais moi j y comprends rien je suis pas spécialiste et j ai peur de faire des bétises 
et je ne connais personne capable de me dépanner


----------



## Datgirl (20 Novembre 2013)

j ai réussi a passer l etape un 
j ai lancé le redemarrage pour installation 
mais je reste coince sur l ecran de depart avec la pomme et les pointillés qui tournent 
je suis maudite


----------



## chafpa (17 Décembre 2013)

Datgirl a dit:


> bonjour ,
> chez moi c est un autre probleme je n arrive meme pas a passer la premiere etape de l install
> je reste bloquée a la préparation de l ordi
> ça fait plus d une heure que j ai droit à "il reste environ une seconde":mouais:


Hier, j'ai essayé d'installer Mavericks à partir d'une clé usb et je me suis heurté au même résultat sauf que je n'ai pas eu la patience d'attendre une heure ni même 10 minutes ..... chose que je découvre ce matin en faisant une recherche sur le forum.

Ce qui me soucie un peu , c'est qu'en affichant l'historique de l'installation, j'ai eu ces messages :

Dec 16 06:17:28 localhost Unknown[369]: 2013-12-16 06:17:28.359 Install OS X Mavericks[404:1f03] ERROR: __CFURLCache:CreateTablesAndIndexes version create - disk I/O error. ErrCode: 10.

Dec 16 06:17:28 localhost Unknown[369]: 2013-12-16 06:17:28.359 Install OS X Mavericks[404:1f03] __CFURLCache:RecreateEmptyPersistentStoreOnDiskAndOpen: create tables and index failed.

Dec 16 06:17:28 localhost Install OS X Mavericks[404]: JS: installCheckScript threw exception TypeError: 'null' is not an object (evaluating 'my.target.systemVersion')

Dec 16 06:17:28 localhost Install OS X Mavericks[404]: Can not connect to /var/run/systemkeychaincheck.socket: No such file or directory

Cela inspire-t-il un intervenant ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> ...Cela inspire-t-il un intervenant ?...



Comme mentionné plus haut...



Locke a dit:


> ... Normal entre "", il faut patienter 10 minutes, car les informations continuent d'être lues sur la clé USB par l'installateur de Mavericks.  ...



Avec la version complète de 10.9.1, ce problème entre "" n'est pas corrigé et il faut toujours attendre 10 minutes lorsque la fin de la 1ère installation affiche 1 seconde.

As-tu eu la patience d'attendre ?

Sur mon Macbook Pro de 2010 et iMac 27 de 2011, aucun problème d'installation.


----------



## chafpa (17 Décembre 2013)

C'est quand même bizarre voir complétement rétrograde.

Je viens de réinstaller Moutain Lion par-dessus lui-même à l'aide de la clé usb car je n'avais plus le HD Recovery. Dès que le décompte est arrivé à terme, le Mac a redémarré ....... et maintenant avec Mavericks il faut attendre 10 minutes.


----------



## Locke (17 Décembre 2013)

chafpa a dit:


> C'est quand même bizarre voir complétement rétrograde.
> 
> Je viens de réinstaller Moutain Lion par-dessus lui-même à l'aide de la clé usb car je n'avais plus le HD Recovery. Dès que le décompte est arrivé à terme, le Mac a redémarré ....... et maintenant avec Mavericks il faut attendre 10 minutes.



Ben oui, faut reconnaitre que c'est pas cool avec Mavericks, mais l'installation complète se fait bien.


----------



## Nuoc (21 Décembre 2013)

Bonjour, 

Il semble que j'ai le même soucis que beaucoup ici. J'ai décidé de passer à Mavericks, je l'ai donc téléchargé via l'appstore et installé sur mon MacBook Pro. 

Mon MBP se lance, j'appuie sur Alt. pour sélectionner la partition système (j'en ai une seconde totalement vierge) mais l'installation échoue à cause du disque dur qui serait endommagé. J'ai accès à l'utilitaire de disque, j'ai réparé le disque dur (celui qui englobe mes deux partitions) mais l'installation continue de planter et de me dire que le disque est endommagé. Ma partition "Macintosh HD" où est mon système d'exploitation ne peut être réparée, "repair" reste gris ; tout comme ses autorisations. 

Que faire ? Je pensais utiliser une clé USB avec une version d'OSX bootable dessus mais je n'ai pas de mac disponible, comme faire via un PC sous windows 7 ? 

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses.


----------



## bompi (23 Décembre 2013)

Pour réparer le disque : démarrage avec la touche SHIFT enfoncée. Ou avec les touches COMMAND-S enfoncées pour arriver sur une console où l'on tape 
	
	



```
/sbin/fsck -y /
```
Si on a Lion ou Mountain Lion, démarrage en maintenant COMMAND-R enfoncées pour démarrer sur la partition de secours.

Depuis un PC/Win7, il n'y a pas vraiment de solution.


----------



## kamac7 (2 Janvier 2014)

Bonjour,
Très novice sur mac j'ai commis toutes les erreurs avant de parcourir les forums.
Sur MB air sous ML j'ai lancé la mise à jour Maverick sans avoir fait de sauvergarde de mon système. Et la comme beaucoup echec de l'instal, disque dur endommagé irréparable.... je n'arrive pas non plus à repartir sous ML car lors de la réinstallation, mon disque dur semble verrouillé.
Quelqu'un sait il comment dévérrouiller mon disque dur pour pouvoir reinstaller ML?
Comment récupérer le contenu de mon disque ou je n'ai pas sauvegardé les dernières motif (notamment les mails)? Il semble que ce soit possible via le terminal mais comme je ne connais rien aux commandes quelqu'un pourrait il me donner la procedure détaillée?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Lagdaril (17 Janvier 2014)

Lagdaril a dit:


> Merci pour cette réponse, mais en effet, je ne pense pas que cela vienne de la RAM et je ne vois pas non plus pourquoi cela viendrait du hard puisque je peux installer un Mavericks tout neuf à condition d'ouvrir un nouveau compte utilisateur. Le problème apparait quand je récupère mes données d'origine sauvegardées avec Time Machine.



J'ai tenté de nouveau le 26/01/2014 une "clean install" avec la dernière version de Maverick.
Toujours aucun problème pour l'installer avec un nouvel utilisateur, comme précédemment. Je tente ensuite de récupérer les données de mon compte d'origine et les deux comptes apparaissent alors. Tout va bien jusque là, sauf que j'ai un message :
"l'extension système"/Library/Extensions/AppleThunderboltPCIAdapters.kext/Contents/Plugins/AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter.kext" n'a pas été installé correctement et ne peut être utilisé. Essayer de le réinstaller ou adressez-vous à votre revendeur pour une  mise à jour"
Je clique OK et le même message se reproduit pour toutes les extensions du dossier /Library/Extensions/.
Ensuite, tout fonctionne à peu près, sauf que je n'accède plus à mes disques en réseau, mais au redémarrage, la roue tourne toujours indéfiniment.
Heureusement que je fais mes essais sur un clone de mon mac sous Mountain Lion !


----------



## Lagdaril (20 Janvier 2014)

Lagdaril a dit:


> J'ai tenté de nouveau le 26/01/2014 une "clean install" avec la dernière version de Maverick.
> Toujours aucun problème pour l'installer avec un nouvel utilisateur, comme précédemment. Je tente ensuite de récupérer les données de mon compte d'origine et les deux comptes apparaissent alors. Tout va bien jusque là, sauf que j'ai un message :
> "l'extension système"/Library/Extensions/AppleThunderboltPCIAdapters.kext/Contents/Plugins/AppleThunderboltPCIDownAdapter.kext" n'a pas été installé correctement et ne peut être utilisé. Essayer de le réinstaller ou adressez-vous à votre revendeur pour une  mise à jour"
> Je clique OK et le même message se reproduit pour toutes les extensions du dossier /Library/Extensions/.
> ...



Après un "chat" avec l'assistance d'Apple, on m'a dit que cela pouvait être dû à une application incompatible, car Maverick ne les met pas forcément toutes en quarantaine. Cela explique en effet pourquoi cela n'intervenait qu'à la restauration de ma session.
Après une nouvelle installation de Maverick, j'ai donc restauré mes données sans les applications, puis réinstallé celles-ci une par une, et cela marche enfin. C'est ce que quelqu'un a appelé une VRAIE Clean Install.
Apparemment, je pense que la coupable était "Personal Backup" d'Intego qui n'est effectivement pas compatible en version 5.


----------



## francisz (5 Février 2014)

Bonjour,

J'ai voulu aujourd'hui installer la mise à jour maverick sur mon MacBook Pro de juin 2013. C'est l'échec.

Alors que l'installation était quasi terminée, on m'a demandé mon trousseau d'ouverture de session, mais mon mot de passe n'a pas fonctionné, j'ai donc cliqué que Annuler. Ensuite la barre d'installation à stagné à tout jamais, avec en dessous un message comme quoi un redémarrage automatique allait s'effectuer. 

Après 1h30 j'ai donc décidé de forcer l'arrêt du Mac, sauf qu'en le rallumant  il a démarré comme s'il ne m'avait jamais vu... 

Avez-vous une solution ? Je veux récupérer mes documents, et naturellement je n'avais pas fait de sauvegarde...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse !


----------



## Jerome3 (25 Février 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai un peu le même problème sur mon Mac book pro. 
Je pensais qu'OS Maverix était une simple mise à jour et je n'ai rien sauvegardé, la première partie de l'installation s'est bien passée, mais après m'avoir demandé mon
identifiant et mot de passe de compte apple, la mise a jour s'est bloquée. Je n'ai plus qu'une case blanche avec mon fond d'écran derrière. J'ai beau appuyer sur "continuer" il ne se passe rien.  Si je force l'ordinateur à s'eteindre, que se passe-t-il ? Y-a-t-il un moyen de tout annuler en conservant mes données? 
Merci d'avance.


----------



## PDD (26 Février 2014)

Mot de passe passé en Qwerty???


----------

